# lm_sensors question?

## GNUtoo

what does it means?

do i have a supported chip?

do i need newer driver not yet integrated in my kernel?

```
Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): yes

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `ITE'...                                      Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0xec11

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   Yes

Found `Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO'                         Success!

    (address 0x200, driver `to-be-written')

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0xec11

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0xec11

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0x0600

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `to-be-written' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus address 0x0200 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO' (confidence: 9)

I will now generate the commands needed to load the required modules.

Just press ENTER to continue:

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started at boot time; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.d/lm_sensors and run modules-update:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----cut here----

If you have some drivers built into your kernel, the list above will

contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really

should try these commands right now to make sure everything is

working properly. Monitoring programs won't work until the needed

modules are loaded.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

# Chip drivers

# no driver for Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO yet

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to generate /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (YES/no/s): yes

Done.
```

----------

## erik258

no, everything's fine

  /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

----------

## IQgryn

Erm, it looks like lm_sensors will start, but it may or may not give you useful information.  There is no official support for at least one of your sensors (yet).  See what kind of data you get, though...it may work even though it's not (officially) supported yet.

----------

## GNUtoo

```
# cat  /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

#    /etc/conf.d/sensors - Defines modules loaded by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors

#    Copyright (c) 1998 - 2001  Frodo Looijaard <frodol@dds.nl>

#

#    This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

#    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

#    the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

#    (at your option) any later version.

#

#    This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

#    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

#    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

#    GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

#    along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

#    Foundation, Inc., 675 Mass Ave, Cambridge, MA 02139, USA.

#

#

# See also the lm_sensors homepage at:

#     http://www.lm-sensors.org/

#

# This file is used by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded. This file is sourced into /etc/init.d/lm_sensors.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines the modules

# in order as normal variables with the special names:

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.

#

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.

#

# List the modules that are to be loaded for your system

#

# Generated by sensors-detect on Wed Mar 14 16:44:50 2007

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

```

```
#  /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                      [ ok ]

 * MODULE_0 is not set in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors, try running

 * sensors-detect

 * ERROR:  lm_sensors failed to start

```

that's why i ask wich module to load...

----------

## IQgryn

It looks like you should load i2c-isa and i2c-dev.  Add the following lines to the end of /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors:

```
MODULE_0=i2c-dev

MODULE_1=i2c-isa
```

 and try to run 

```
/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start
```

 again.

----------

## GNUtoo

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

#    /etc/conf.d/sensors - Defines modules loaded by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors

#    Copyright (c) 1998 - 2001  Frodo Looijaard <frodol@dds.nl>

#

#    This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

#    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

#    the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

#    (at your option) any later version.

#

#    This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

#    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

#    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

#    GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

#    along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

#    Foundation, Inc., 675 Mass Ave, Cambridge, MA 02139, USA.

#

#

# See also the lm_sensors homepage at:

#     http://www.lm-sensors.org/

#

# This file is used by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded. This file is sourced into /etc/init.d/lm_sensors.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines the modules

# in order as normal variables with the special names:

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.

#

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.

#

# List the modules that are to be loaded for your system

#

# Generated by sensors-detect on Wed Mar 14 17:56:55 2007

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-i801

MODULE_1=eeprom

```

```
#  /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-i801 ...                                                [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  lm_sensors failed to start

```

----------

## erik258

the command that apparently fails is 'sensors -s' any interesting output when run by hand?

----------

## GNUtoo

```
# sensors -s

No sensors found!

Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.

Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.

```

----------

## apberzerk

I am having the same problem.  sensors-detect seems to detect everything just fine, but typing "sensors" gives me this error message:

```
No sensors found!

Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.

Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
```

I've tried compiling i2c and hardware monitoring support both into the kernel and as modules, with no luck.  When they're compiled as modules, they seem to load fine:

```
hwmon                   3976  0

eeprom                  7824  0

i2c_i801                8980  0

i2c_isa                 6016  0

i2c_dev                 7432  0

nvidia               7752984  24

i2c_core               19584  5 eeprom,i2c_i801,i2c_isa,i2c_dev,nvidia
```

I am on an MSI 975x motherboard, with the Intel ICH7 Southbridge chipset.

----------

## apberzerk

Aha!  I have an intel core 2 duo, which uses the 'coretemp' module that is not part of the kernel yet.  I found a patch online (sorry, lost the link!) that adds this module to the kernel, and now the sensors initialize successfully.

- Phil

----------

## GNUtoo

i don't have a core duo:

i have a pentium-m but with the nx function

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sony_VGN-BX297XP

----------

## GNUtoo

i normaly should have sensors...

in order to know if i need a patch or ask for a driver i should know what chip i've got

so i could look at this page: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices

what should i do in order to know wich chip do i have(i do not want to disassemble my laptop that is still under guarantee)

----------

## gerardo

I don't have coretemp either, but the module thermal provides me the temperature of the processor (Intel Core 2 Duo on MSI P965 Neo mb).

What can coretemp module provide more?

I can see CPU, SYS and AUX temp in the Gnome Hardware monitor applet.

However, in the Hardware sensors applet, when I choose a libsensors temp or fanspeed, I get "Error parsing chipname" on my toolbar. CPU and Nvidia temperature is showing correctly in the Hardware monitor applet.

Why is it working in the Hardware monitor applet and not in the Hardware sensors applet?

----------

## GNUtoo

i have found my cpu temperature in /proc...

----------

